# Maignan: ancora 40-50 giorni per il recupero.



## admin (Giovedì alle 07:24)

GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


----------



## hiei87 (Giovedì alle 07:44)

Criminale non averlo sostituito. È la dimostrazione indiscutibile che alla proprietà di quello che succede sul campo non può fregare di meno.


----------



## Gito (Giovedì alle 07:46)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


Pazzesco.... Se si era rotto in 2 una gamba a quest'ora era già tornato in campo... Nn capisco...


----------



## admin (Giovedì alle 07:58)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


.


----------



## Solo (Giovedì alle 08:00)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


Sì è rifatto male ovviamente. Anche se i nostri si nascondono e non lo dicono.


----------



## Franco (Giovedì alle 08:16)

Gito ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.... Se si era rotto in 2 una gamba a quest'ora era già tornato in campo... Nn capisco...



Si è strappato il polpaccio. È un infortunio grave. L'importante è che torni quello di prima e non è nemmeno certo: guarda Gosens che dopo oltre un anno ancora deve recuperare.


----------



## Igniorante (Giovedì alle 08:25)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.



Quanti??????


----------



## UDG (Giovedì alle 08:26)

Tutto per provare a giocare il mondiale


----------



## Miro (Giovedì alle 08:27)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


Viene da ridere a pensare che questa "società" si sia rifiutata di spenderne 5 milioni ora per Sportiello (o chi per lui), fregandosene del fatto che con un portiere inadeguato rischi il posto Champions e quindi gli introiti derivanti, che sono molti di più di 5.
Scarsa lungimiranza unita ad un totale disinteresse per quel che avviene in campo.


----------



## Maravich49 (Giovedì alle 08:31)

Dio mio... Tatino da un insicurezza mostruosa, una metà di stagione intera con lui è da incubo


----------



## Solo (Giovedì alle 08:32)

Miro ha scritto:


> Viene da ridere a pensare che questa "società" si sia rifiutata di spenderne 5 milioni ora per Sportiello (o chi per lui), fregandosene del fatto che con un portiere inadeguato rischi il posto Champions e quindi gli introiti derivanti, che sono molti di più di 5.
> Scarsa lungimiranza unita ad un totale disinteresse per quel che avviene in campo.


Sportiello non è niente di che comunque, altrimenti non sarebbe a Bergamo a fare il secondo... Il suo pregio principale è che è italiano e ci aiuta nelle liste...


----------



## Swaitak (Giovedì alle 08:36)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


40-50 significa stagione finita (poi c'è un mese di riatletizzazione).


----------



## bmb (Giovedì alle 08:38)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


A questo punto l'unica speranza rimane il quarto posto. Nella convinzione che questa estate ci sia l'epurazione dei cadaveri.


----------



## ilPresidente (Giovedì alle 09:12)

Franco ha scritto:


> Si è strappato il polpaccio. È un infortunio grave. L'importante è che torni quello di prima e non è nemmeno certo: guarda Gosens che dopo oltre un anno ancora deve recuperare.


Evidente che ci vorranno mesi. Evidente Tata sia INADEGUATO. Le parole di Maldini e la sua fiducia lo squalificano ancora di più sulle valutazioni tecniche. La cosa buffa é che non sono tecniche ma ECONOMICHE.

problemi economici generati da Maldini stesso con una serie di innesti sbagliati, da Messias - che sbaglia appoggio in orizzontale per il gol del Toro - a CDK, passando da Origi.

SI assuma responsabilità. Si sta nascondendo dietro la sostenibilità! Per assurdo, se avessero preso una vera ala destra da 15 reti, il ruolo che cercano dj far fare a CDK lo potrebbe fare Pobega - cosa mi tocca scrivere. L’anno scorso l’assetto giusto fu trovato con Kessie al posto di Diaz oppure Tonali che entrava centralmente.

attenzione, non sto chiedendo di disastrare i bilanci con Acquisti scriteriati, ma credo sia ampiamente possibile trovare un portiere più affidabile anche da serie minori in grado di lavorare meglio di Tătărușanu.
Ricci é molto più pronto su Vranckx.
Il ragazzo - finto ragazzo - che il Toro ha buttato dentro pagato spiccioli ha palleggiato in testa a CDK!

non é un problema di soldi ma di idee e competenze 
Serve un DS vero e che Maldini faccia il presidente se vuole


----------



## Andreas89 (Giovedì alle 09:24)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Criminale non averlo sostituito. È la dimostrazione indiscutibile che alla proprietà di quello che succede sul campo non può fregare di meno.


La cosa è molto semplice: prendere un titolare quando questo rientra tra 1 mese e mezzo/ 2 mesi è inutile. Poi se la cosa fosse più grave, tipo carriera a rischio è un altro paio di maniche. Paradossalmente Dracula sta facendo discretamente tra i pali, ergo con un altro portiere sarebbe cambiato zero e solo uno come Mike, quindi tra i top in tutti i sensi (anche come leadership) ti fa svoltare. Quindi con un Cragno qualsiasi che sarebbe cambiato? Una fava...


----------



## Andreas89 (Giovedì alle 09:25)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


.


----------



## Andreas89 (Giovedì alle 09:26)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Evidente che ci vorranno mesi. Evidente Tata sia INADEGUATO. Le parole di Maldini e la sua fiducia lo squalificano ancora di più sulle valutazioni tecniche. La cosa buffa é che non sono tecniche ma ECONOMICHE.
> 
> problemi economici generati da Maldini stesso con una serie di innesti sbagliati, da Messias - che sbaglia appoggio in orizzontale per il gol del Toro - a CDK, passando da Origi.
> 
> ...


Chi sarebbe un buon sostituto di Mike? Qualcuno di umano. Non parliamo di gente alla Cragno, Sportiello perchè facciamo ridere.


----------



## Andreas89 (Giovedì alle 09:27)

Miro ha scritto:


> Viene da ridere a pensare che questa "società" si sia rifiutata di spenderne 5 milioni ora per Sportiello (o chi per lui), fregandosene del fatto che con un portiere inadeguato rischi il posto Champions e quindi gli introiti derivanti, che sono molti di più di 5.
> Scarsa lungimiranza unita ad un totale disinteresse per quel che avviene in campo.


Spendere 5 mln per Sportiello (poca roba) in scadenza a Giugno? Joao Felix l'hanno pagato 11. Stiamo lì...


----------



## SoloMVB (Giovedì alle 09:49)

Vorrei poter recuperare il post che scrissi a riguardo prima del mondiale,come al solito ci ho preso in pieno.Daranno botte di 40 giorni per volta come degenza,fino ad arrivare a fine stagione.


----------



## Andris (Giovedì alle 10:21)

ero rimasto che dovesse ripetere gli esami, dove giunge questa prognosi così precisa adesso ?
e soprattutto detta così in sordina


----------



## SoloMVB (Giovedì alle 10:28)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Evidente che ci vorranno mesi. Evidente Tata sia INADEGUATO. Le parole di Maldini e la sua fiducia lo squalificano ancora di più sulle valutazioni tecniche. La cosa buffa é che non sono tecniche ma ECONOMICHE.
> 
> problemi economici generati da Maldini stesso con una serie di innesti sbagliati, da Messias - che sbaglia appoggio in orizzontale per il gol del Toro - a CDK, passando da Origi.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## enigmistic02 (Giovedì alle 10:35)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


Meno male che doveva "tornare a breve".

Vlad, oltre ad avere l'elasticità di un burattino, quando ha palla tra i piedi rallenta tantissimo la giocata e senza alcun motivo, e quando l'effettua è sempre impreciso. Non solo trasmette insicurezza, ma ci condiziona tantissimo nel gioco.


----------



## diavoloINme (Giovedì alle 10:36)

Franco ha scritto:


> Si è strappato il polpaccio. È un infortunio grave. L'importante è che torni quello di prima e non è nemmeno certo: guarda Gosens che dopo oltre un anno ancora deve recuperare.


A dubai per la terza vola?
Perchè da programmi maignan a dubai avrebbe dovuto giocare una manciata di minuti la prima partita amichevole e poi da titolare la seconda.

Cosa è successo a dubai?
Di colpo hanno capito che la lesione non era guarita.
E prima cosa hanno fatto?

A me torna nulla di questa storia, compreso il primo infortunio con la nazionale senza giocare.
Intanto sono passati 4 mesi.


----------



## Djici (Giovedì alle 10:38)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


40-50 giorni?
Ma li hanno tagliato la gamba e stiamo aspettando che ricresca?


----------



## hiei87 (Giovedì alle 11:00)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La cosa è molto semplice: prendere un titolare quando questo rientra tra 1 mese e mezzo/ 2 mesi è inutile. Poi se la cosa fosse più grave, tipo carriera a rischio è un altro paio di maniche. Paradossalmente Dracula sta facendo discretamente tra i pali, ergo con un altro portiere sarebbe cambiato zero e solo uno come Mike, quindi tra i top in tutti i sensi (anche come leadership) ti fa svoltare. Quindi con un Cragno qualsiasi che sarebbe cambiato? Una fava...


Il vice in ogni caso ti serve per le prossime stagioni, quindi si tratta solo di anticipare una spesa. È vero che sportiello arriverebbe a zero, ma non esiste solo lui. Magari un Cragno chiederebbe meno di stipendio, visto che sappiamo come funziona sui parametri 0.
Per quanto riguarda Maignan, 40-50 giorni sono tanti. Si decide la stagione in quel periodo, ed è la prognosi più ottimistica.
Su Tatarusanu ormai non mi esprimo nemmeno. Basta vedere i suoi compagni di difesa come si rivolgono a lui. Mai vista una roba simile.


----------



## kYMERA (Giovedì alle 11:05)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Criminale non averlo sostituito. È la dimostrazione indiscutibile che alla proprietà di quello che succede sul campo non può fregare di meno.


Beh non credo nessuno si fosse aspettato un problema cosi serio visto che doveva ritornare per la pausa nazionali.
Poi il secondo portiere lo tieni proprio per un motivo, non è che appena si rompe il primo ne vai a cercare un altro. Allora il secondo a che serve?
Piuttosto chiediamoci se il secondo sia all'altezza o meno della situazione: a me sinceramente sembra che Tatarusanu non stia giocando male, sta ingranando a furia di giocare e non credo sia lui il problema delle nostre disgrazie degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## hiei87 (Giovedì alle 11:13)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh non credo nessuno si fosse aspettato un problema cosi serio visto che doveva ritornare per la pausa nazionali.
> Poi il secondo portiere lo tieni proprio per un motivo, non è che appena si rompe il primo ne vai a cercare un altro. Allora il secondo a che serve?
> Piuttosto chiediamoci se il secondo sia all'altezza o meno della situazione: a me sinceramente sembra che Tatarusanu non stia giocando male, sta ingranando a furia di giocare e non credo sia lui il problema delle nostre disgrazie degli ultimi tempi.


Nel calcio di oggi è importante avere un secondo portiere affidabile, soprattutto quando il primo ha una certa tendenza a infortunarsi. Ricordiamo che l'inter l'anno scorso ci ha perso lo scudetto per il secondo portiere.
Posso capire essere stati colti alla sprovvista ad ottobre, ma ora col mercato aperto non ci sono scuse. 
Tata per me non è all'altezza. Non avrà fatto errori clamorosi (non in questa stagione, almeno), ma non da sicurezza, coi piedi è un disastro e sono sicuro che alcuni gol che ha preso un portiere più giovane e reattivo li avrebbe evitati.


----------



## TheKombo (Giovedì alle 11:15)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Criminale non averlo sostituito. È la dimostrazione indiscutibile che alla proprietà di quello che succede sul campo non può fregare di meno.


Premesso che Tata com'è e come non è sta facendo il suo (in fondo gli si chiede solo di non fare errori), per sostituire Mike dovresti prendere un top (Navas es.) cosa impossibile. Ora, nella speranza che Maignan torni almeno per la Champion's, la società ha fatto una scelta non troppo dissimile da quella dello scorso hanno con Kalulu/Kjaer (parole di Maldini la proprietà aveva messo a disposizione un budget per il sostituto ma appunto scelsero diversamente). Ovviamente è un rischio, auguriamoci di non pagare dazio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Giovedì alle 11:18)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei poter recuperare il post che scrissi a riguardo prima del mondiale,come al solito ci ho preso in pieno.Daranno botte di 40 giorni per volta come degenza,fino ad arrivare a fine stagione.



Io vorrei poter recuperare il post in cui più di un mese fa dicevo che rischiava d'aver finito la stagione, prendendomi anche del pirla.


----------



## SoloMVB (Giovedì alle 11:22)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io vorrei poter recuperare il post in cui più di un mese fa dicevo che rischiava d'aver finito la stagione, prendendomi anche del pirla.


Poi alla fine hanno ragione i pirla come te e me,ma e' una magra consolazione.


----------



## Devil man (Giovedì alle 11:24)

Parte di queste prestazioni indecenti è anche per via della sua assenza


----------



## jacky (Giovedì alle 11:34)

Resta il fatto che è uno che si spacca spesso.
Cioè 5 mesi fuori. Ma che si è fatto?


----------



## Andreas89 (Giovedì alle 11:37)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il vice in ogni caso ti serve per le prossime stagioni, quindi si tratta solo di anticipare una spesa. È vero che sportiello arriverebbe a zero, ma non esiste solo lui. Magari un Cragno chiederebbe meno di stipendio, visto che sappiamo come funziona sui parametri 0.
> Per quanto riguarda Maignan, 40-50 giorni sono tanti. Si decide la stagione in quel periodo, ed è la prognosi più ottimistica.
> Su Tatarusanu ormai non mi esprimo nemmeno. Basta vedere i suoi compagni di difesa come si rivolgono a lui. Mai vista una roba simile.


Ti ripeto: prenderesti un secondo che vale Tata o poco più. Non c'è un nome che potrebbe farti stare tranquillo la metà di Mike, perchè fa parte della categoria dei campioni che quando li perdi stai fresco...


----------



## hiei87 (Giovedì alle 11:49)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Premesso che Tata com'è e come non è sta facendo il suo (in fondo gli si chiede solo di non fare errori), per sostituire Mike dovresti prendere un top (Navas es.) cosa impossibile. Ora, nella speranza che Maignan torni almeno per la Champion's, la società ha fatto una scelta non troppo dissimile da quella dello scorso hanno con Kalulu/Kjaer (parole di Maldini la proprietà aveva messo a disposizione un budget per il sostituto ma appunto scelsero diversamente). Ovviamente è un rischio, auguriamoci di non pagare dazio.


Per me, e rispondo anche a @Andreas89 , un Cragno o uno Sportiello o un Silvestri o un Montipò sono due categorie sopra Tatarusanu, che non ritengo a oggi un portiere da serie A.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Giovedì alle 12:00)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Su Tatarusanu ormai non mi esprimo nemmeno. Basta vedere i suoi compagni di difesa come si rivolgono a lui. Mai vista una roba simile.


Al netto delle prestazioni di tata questo atteggiamento nei suoi confronti è inaccettabile e in generale fra compagni di squadra in campo non deve succedere
Brutto segnale in generale


----------



## Dexter (Giovedì alle 12:02)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Criminale non averlo sostituito. È la dimostrazione indiscutibile che alla proprietà di quello che succede sul campo non può fregare di meno.


Non lo hanno sostituito perché vogliono puntare su Pierre Kal...ah no niente parliamo della porta, allora niente, quest'anno l'arrampicata sugli specchi non é possibile.


----------



## Wetter (Giovedì alle 12:06)

Articolo senza senso, davvero imbarazzante.
Premesso che Tatarusanu non da sicurezza, e su questo penso che siamo tutti d'accordo, cosa avrebbe fatto in più Maignan in questo inizio di campionato?

Analizziamo le partite:

vs Salernitana: abbiamo subito 1 tiro in porta al 90esimo, a mio parere la colpa è più della difesa che non copre il secondo palo che del portiere.

vs Roma: 2 tiri in porta subiti, sul secondo fa un miracolo e poi non può niente sulla ribattuta. Sul primo forse ci sono delle colpe da parte di Tatarusanu.

vs Torino: subisce 2 tiri in tutta la partita, uno lo para pregevolmente nel primo tempo salvando il risultato. Il secondo non può niente.

Quindi ricapitolando, nelle prime 3 partite dopo la sosta abbiamo letteralmente subito 5 tiri in porta e subito 4 gol. Le uniche colpe che gli riconosco sono sul primo gol della Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (Giovedì alle 12:08)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per me, e rispondo anche a @Andreas89 , un Cragno o uno Sportiello o un Silvestri o un Montipò sono due categorie sopra Tatarusanu, che non ritengo a oggi un portiere da serie A.


Montipò pochissima roba, altro che Tata. Sportiello ti hanno chiesto 6 mln per 5 mesi di contratto (una rapina a mano armata), Cragno fa la panchina a Di Gregorio e mi farei due domande sul perchè e Silvestri buon portiere, ma ti chiederebbero sui 15-20 mln, cioè tu spenderesti 20 mln per il secondo portiere?


----------



## hiei87 (Giovedì alle 12:08)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Al netto delle prestazioni di tata questo atteggiamento nei suoi confronti è inaccettabile e in generale fra compagni di squadra in campo non deve succedere
> Brutto segnale in generale


Visto da fuori, è brutto ed è un pessimo segnale. Su questo non do tutta la colpa a Tatarusanu, anzi, a prescindere da tutto i compagni dovrebbero aiutarlo.
Però parlare davanti a una tastiera è facile, ed evidentemente c'è un motivo se i difensori si spazientiscono con lui.
Anche a Kjaer è capitato, e lui è un giocatore esperto e dotato di leadership.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Giovedì alle 12:12)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: un solo rientro cambierebbe lo spirito della squadra, quello di Mike Maignan, il quale però ha ancora quaranta- cinquanta giorni di recupero.


Mike si è infortunato un'altra volta, non può essere che per un rientro programmato da tempo ci vogliano altri due mesi (per ora... Ma secondo me lo vedremo la prossima stagione). Purtroppo al Milan nulla è al top, neanche lo staff sanitario e di preparazione atletica. Ma d'altronde quando il focus è sulla speculazione edilizia, tutto il resto passa in secondo piano. Vero Elliott? Vero Redbird?


----------



## UDG (Giovedì alle 12:35)

jacky ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che è uno che si spacca spesso.
> Cioè 5 mesi fuori. Ma che si è fatto?


Ha forzato per provare a giocare il mondiale


----------



## hiei87 (Giovedì alle 12:37)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Montipò pochissima roba, altro che Tata. Sportiello ti hanno chiesto 6 mln per 5 mesi di contratto (una rapina a mano armata), Cragno fa la panchina a Di Gregorio e mi farei due domande sul perchè e Silvestri buon portiere, ma ti chiederebbero sui 15-20 mln, cioè tu spenderesti 20 mln per il secondo portiere?


Ho citato quelli, ma per me di può citare quasi tutti i portieri di serie A, e allargare il discorso anche agli altri campionati principali.
Poi questa è la valutazione che do io a tata, e non lo giudico solo dal fatto che abbia fatto o meno errori grossolani ( in questa stagione).
Preferisco uno che ogni tanto fa una papera, ma che da sicurezza alla difesa, gioca bene coi piedi e ogni tanto ti tira fuori dal cilindro la grande parata.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Giovedì alle 12:41)

non è tanto per Tata, che comunque non è un portiere da Serie A (ieri sera un paio di tuffi a vuoto mi hanno fatto sbellicare), quanto il plus che un fenomeno come Mike ti garantisce. 
Assenza purtroppo destinata a compromettere il discorso scudetto, poco da fare.


----------



## Cataldinho (Giovedì alle 12:47)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Criminale non averlo sostituito. È la dimostrazione indiscutibile che alla proprietà di quello che succede sul campo non può fregare di meno.


Il 4° posto è quello che interessa, e senza spendere nemmeno più di tanto per assicurarlo. Del risultato sportivo a loro non frega niente, nei limiti accettabili da non compromettere il risultato economico. Probabilmente anche una qualificazione alla semplice EL, per la società è un risultato sportivo accettabile, mentre per i tifosi (non ragionieri) arrivare anche terzi sarebbe un fallimento totale.


----------



## DavMilan (Giovedì alle 12:50)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il 4° posto è quello che interessa, e senza spendere nemmeno più di tanto per assicurarlo. Del risultato sportivo a loro non frega niente, nei limiti accettabili da non compromettere il risultato economico. Probabilmente anche una qualificazione alla semplice EL, per la società è un risultato sportivo accettabile, mentre per i tifosi (non ragionieri) arrivare anche terzi sarebbe un fallimento totale.


si anche secondo me, anche arrivassimo 5° a loro non interesserebbe più di tanto, anzi forse ancora meglio almeno si può tagliare ancora di più e essere più sostenibili.


----------



## hiei87 (Giovedì alle 13:04)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il 4° posto è quello che interessa, e senza spendere nemmeno più di tanto per assicurarlo. Del risultato sportivo a loro non frega niente, nei limiti accettabili da non compromettere il risultato economico. Probabilmente anche una qualificazione alla semplice EL, per la società è un risultato sportivo accettabile, mentre per i tifosi (non ragionieri) arrivare anche terzi sarebbe un fallimento totale.


Credo anch'io sia così. Lo scudetto è stato un caso, per certi versi un imprevisto.


----------

